

Google Docs is going mobile - Editing on Android — and the iPad, too - ahmed_farrukh
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/20/google_docs_mobile/

======
MojoHand
Huh, I've been able to edit google docs spreadsheets on my iPhone for a while.
I guess I never tried editing a word processing document.

